# Pork butt for pulled pork - tied or untied?



## jmccrack (Jun 6, 2013)

Just bought two boneless pork butt roasts (around 4lb each).  They came tied up.  

Should I leave them tied or untie them first before smoking?


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 6, 2013)

They are tied to keep the end tat was cut up to remove the bone. They will stay together better if you leave them tied.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree with Woodcutter...leave them tied


----------

